# Katahdin vs Shetland



## Aped (May 25, 2010)

I know these aren't dairy breeds but I need something small and I don't have a lot of options when it comes to breeds of sheep. In fact, I am looking these two up because they are both available on craigslist right now. The shetland's small size appeals to me but the katahdin's shedding ability is also pretty appealing since I only plan to keep one and don't want to have to find someone to shear it. Also, I don't plan on keeping a ram so I think it would be easier to find a sheep the same size or smaller than a katahdin compared to a shetland. Anyone have thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 25, 2010)

Well, this is just my opinion and my experience.  If I had to choose from the two, I'd pick Katahdins hands down.  Frankly, I just don't care for shetlands.  They're great if you want to have fiber if you spin or felt, etc.  They're small, but tend to be very flighty!  Plus, many of them (all of them?) have horns and I hate horned animals.  It's just way to easy to get injured by horns.  

Katahdins tend to be more easy going, they're bigger but not huge. They're very hardy, easy keepers.  No shearing, which is a huge plus especially if you only have a few (it's hard to find someone who will shear for less than $25 or $50 a head when they have only 1 or 2 sheep to shear).  

So, I guess what you need to figure out is why you want sheep?  Is it for freezer lambs?  If so, go with Katahdins.  Is it just for pets or for mowing?  Katahdins are very easy to take care of.  Is it for fiber?  Then pick the Shetlands.  


Just my opinions.  

And what did you mean about only keeping one?  You can't have just one sheep.  To do so would be incredibly cruel to the sheep.  Are you just getting one as a companion for other sheep you own?


----------



## Aped (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was also leaning towards the Katahdins because I could use the lambs for meat if I wanted to and the if they can have multiples and care from them without me bottle-feeding then they should should have at least some milk although, ironically I would have to bottle-feed to get the most of it. I kind of ignored this breed in my research but the only negative I can find, besides them not being a true dairy sheep, is that they are a little larger than I would like. But I think I do see me having one in the very near future. 

I also heard shetlands could be a little skittish and I don't like the horns. 

The sheep wouldn't be alone. I have nigerian dwarf goats that it would be kept with. I'm already aware of the nutritional differences of both so that wouldn't be a problem for me, I just rehomed my saanen wether so I have an opening for a larger animal that would be a more productive member of the herd. 

If anyone has more info about their katahdins, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Beekissed (May 25, 2010)

I love my Kats!!!  I don't find them very large at all..very easy to handle for a woman alone.  They are very smart, easy to care for and quite the characters.  I never get tired of watching them...they give me a laugh every day.  

As for parasite resistance, I haven't given my girls a commercial de-womer since they came from the original farmer last June.  They are thriving and healthy, no health issues.  

I just bought a young Kat ewe that will deliver in Mid-June, was bred at 7 months.  She is smaller than my other girls but will get more size on her later.  She is very docile, sweet and can be handled easily after only 3 days at my place.  She is already developing a good udder and is showing softening and swelling  around the vulva.  

These sheep are adaptable, flock easily and act more like deer than the wool breeds I've seen...very swift, wary and tuned into the outdoors.  They shed off well and some of them have some pretty good wool quality, though short in fiber length.


----------



## nissa_loves_cats (Oct 17, 2010)

Shetland ewes generally don't have horns. I do have some horned ewes, and they don't use their horns aggressively because their horns are so delicate. The ewes I have are rather friendly as are some of my rams. And I don't handle my sheep as much as I should. Some breeders raise them so they are very like pets.

And as for the wool thing--- Shetlands grow their wool in annual coats. Many of them actually do shed their wool, and in the rest you can just pull off the wool with your hands anytime after July. And if you cross a Shetland with a hair sheep breed, the offspring of the first cross are great shedders.

Shetlands also have mild-tasting meat rather than strong, muttony meat. 

That being said, I once had a stray Katahdin wether turn up at my place and had him for about 2 years. (The original owner called, but was convinced the animal was a goat of some sort and never bothered to pick him up from my place.) He had a very calm personality though was a bit shy.  I seriously thought of getting some Katahdins after that but couldn't find any so went for White Dorpers.


----------

